# Sage white glove service



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Who of you have used the Sage white glove service after buying a DB? Is it worth it? Mine is set up and being used as normal, will I learn anything from having the white glove service?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

If you're experienced with espresso machines then probably not but if it's your first then it's probabky worth it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sure I remember @dfk41 posting about his white glove experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had them out, twice....they can teach you the off thing about the machine but not much. The service is aimed at the inexperienced user with little or no idea what they are doing. They do not use scales, no weighing involved......dont ask how to reduce pump power as they have no idea.......but, I would say have it, it is free


----------

